# What is this one - pullet or cockerel



## CricketHarris (Jun 5, 2016)

Can someone help me out? This is the first chick that I have had sprout a tail like this.


----------



## CricketHarris (Jun 5, 2016)

I tried to get better pictures, Boudreaux seems to be camera shy


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Looks like pullets.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

CricketHarris said:


> Can someone help me out? This is the first chick that I have had sprout a tail like this.


HI! and Welcome to chicken forum!
The tail doesn't mean as much in telling gender at this age, for barred rocks of this age you look at the bars and leg wash. This one looks like pullet to me. There is only a little dark on the front of the legs (called leg wash) and she is darker in color, cockerels will look gray and white where pullets look black and white.


----------



## CricketHarris (Jun 5, 2016)

Nm156 said:


> Looks like pullets.


Thanks. First chick I have had grow a tail like that.


----------



## CricketHarris (Jun 5, 2016)

Sylie said:


> HI! and Welcome to chicken forum!
> The tail doesn't mean as much in telling gender at this age, for barred rocks of this age you look at the bars and leg wash. This one looks like pullet to me. There is only a little dark on the front of the legs (called leg wash) and she is darker in color, cockerels will look gray and white where pullets look black and white.


Thank you. I have never had a chick grow a tail like that.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

CricketHarris said:


> Thank you. I have never had a chick grow a tail like that.


I understand  all 3 of my barred rocks had tails like that and that beautiful bustle yours is developing.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats on your girls!


----------

